# RUNNING GEAR FAULT



## jimmygs3 (Sep 18, 2004)

PLEASE COULD ANYONE SHRD SOME LIGHT ON MY PROBLEM..IN UK AND TOUARED KEEPS SHOWING..RUNNING GEAR FAULT..WORKSHOP.
DEALERS HAVE REPLACED CONTROL UNIT, VALVE BY COMPRESSOR, CHECKED LOOM...HAVE YOU ANY IDEAS?
JAMES. UK
PLEASE MAIL ME DIRECT [email protected]
thanks.


----------



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

Battery problems


----------



## jimmygs3 (Sep 18, 2004)

why do you say this please.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (jimmygs3)*

Battery or voltage problem (well known issue in the US) or there's something wrong in the air suspension. (another well known issue n the US).


----------



## Hooptydoo (Jan 30, 2004)

I received the same warning this week. I called the dealership and they acted (as always) like they've never heard of it before. The warning came up several times but as luck would have it the t-reg goes to the shop in the morning and the light has now gone off. So the serv. writer will once again act as if I'm crazy just like he does when I tell him about the intermittent hesitation issue.


----------



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

First in your MFI it may say "air conditioner off" when you first start, it lasts for about 1 second. This is a sign that there is a battery problem. Then you get the "system fault" warning which, for me, means a really dead battery. This can continue for days. Finally, you will go out and the battery will be dead. I bought a Walmart jump starter, works great. Four times and the dealer still can not fix problem, 1 charged battery, 2 replaced battery, 3 changed cable to negative side of battery, 4 changed wirring harness from alternator to battery, 5????? Still have problems.


----------



## Hooptydoo (Jan 30, 2004)

The info I received in the MFI said "running gear fault" and below that it said "workshop". There was an audible warning then up next to my ever present tire pressure warning light there was a light showing the shape of the t-reg with an up and down arrow. The book tells nothing about this warning but I assummed it had something to do with the air suspension.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

I just got this problem. 
When I turned on the car, it beeped 3 times then showed a red image (shape) of the Treg with up/down arrow and this message:
STOP 
FAULT
RUNNING GEAR
And the air suspension is not working at all - if fact the car suspension is higher than normal, like in "off road mode" 
I am calling the dealer right now ...


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (gregorio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregorio* »_I just got this problem. 
When I turned on the car, it beeped 3 times then showed a red image (shape) of the Treg with up/down arrow and this message:
STOP 
FAULT
RUNNING GEAR
And the air suspension is not working at all - if fact the car suspension is higher than normal, like in "off road mode" 
I am calling the dealer right now ...

This is not the same fault as the Running Gear - Workshop... your fault is much more severe.
Let us know what the cause and resolution is.
Good luck.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
This is not the same fault as the Running Gear - Workshop... your fault is much more severe.
Let us know what the cause and resolution is.
Good luck.

Well, it might be
I spoke with an advisron and said "I know the problem and that is the air system is not getting enough pressure, you need to bring the car in" ... so I did
He said at least 3 days and offered a rental. 
I'll let you know when I get back from them.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re*

hoopty ther is a bulliten on v6 hesitation (group 01, number 04-15, dated july 9 2004) wich basically says to reflash the computer if nessacery(it probably is) and as for the running gear fault, it can be caused by a low battery condition (or jacking the car without locking the suspension) you didnt lock the suspension by accident? look at the switch next to the air suspension dial and see if its flashing if so close the doors and hold the button for a few seconds and see what happens, however cycleing the key and driving are supposed to turn that off, or you could have a faulty sensor, anyway its common, and for the guy with the dead battery and 4 visits does it go dead when sitting for days or over night and what equiptment do you have, just curious


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Re (ace_vwtech)*

As far as I know, I didnt lock the suspension, in fact, the suspension is not working at all now. Somehow the suspension managed to rise the car to off-road setting even though the setting was in sports mode. The service guy told me they will update all the TSB's available for my model. My treg is in the shop now so I can't try your ideas: 
"if so close the doors and hold the button for a few seconds and see what happens"
sonds like CRTl-ALT-DEL and see what happens








At least I had a red icon ... could you imagine getting the microsoft blue screen on the MFI or NAV?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Re (gregorio)*

second time today posting something related to bsod:








**** happens to everybody


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: RUNNING GEAR FAULT (jimmygs3)*

Do a search on Running Gear Workshop, there is a lot of info out there.
I have not been following the forum for a while but have seen this topic pop up now and then. I did not find out what the final resolution for my T1 was, but you can read my story here, it might help . . . Yes I now have a T2 that is a gem . . .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1154111


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: RUNNING GEAR FAULT (jimmygs3)*

Hello to Leeds UK,I had great student years at Bradford University.















Since you say your dealer has already intervened to solve this problem, you have to continue on this path.
Obviously, there is another component, to the ones they changed already, causing this problem.
Do you hear your air compressor working frequently?
Do you notice anything abnormal with the operation of the air suspension?
Try to run a full positioning cycle with the control knob and see if the car responds to all positions and if the bar indicator in the left side of your MFI works properly.
If everything works up to specs and you don't hear your compressor working frequently, it may well be a bad battery/low voltage fault.
Check your V gauge with just ignition on and then with engine running and observe the values. Should be no less than 12V in the first case and between 14 - 14,5 in the second.


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: RUNNING GEAR FAULT (srohrbaugh)*

James sent me the following e-mail:

_Quote, originally posted by *jimmygs3* »_ cheers. vw took the car back and gave me my money back


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Re (gregorio)*

to follow up ...
I got my car back last week. The problem was a short on the rear left autolevel sensor. After 3 days of wait, dealer got the replacement and voilá. 
Also perfromed the winshield condensation TSB and another fix on the a gas line (?) in the engine compartment (is that another TSB?). 
And yes, the clock. They re-programmed (flashed) the whole thing and now the clock is running at normal speed. I don't notice any particular change that indicates a new software version or major upgrade.
saludos,


----------



## zmanLT (Aug 19, 2011)

*can not start the engine..*

HI,

I have vw taouareg 2005 v8. I bought it in the US, but I ran it in Lithuania..

The same erroros I receive and can not start the engine. I tried to charge the battery, tried to turn the engine on with the cables from my neighbours car..did not work..

So I wonder if you guys were able to start the engine and run the car?? 

And maybe you could give me some advices, how to start the engine?

Thanks 

Zman


----------

